# Hydrofarm MegaGarden



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 17, 2008)

I bought this system. The guy at the hydro store told me I could use his for Veg and flower. It comes with 15 5 inch pots, 5 inch high. I plan on using 9 6 inch wide, 7 inch tall pots on the table.

Heres the link to the system.
http://www.hydrofarm.com/pb_detail.php?itemid=3270

How tall could I growplants in that system with those pots? I was planning on growing as many as I can in that space and ony have like 2-4 weeks veg time.


----------



## Elven (Nov 18, 2008)

Well there are much better people to answer than myself, but you will get my .02 cents anyway . I think your biggest problem is going to be surface area it takes about 1 square foot to grow a plant. so if I remember that system is like 2 foot square so I would say you are looking at 4 plants and if you are using like 3' rockwool cubes then I would say about 2.5 to 3 foot tall. I hope that helps.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 18, 2008)

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> I bought this system. The guy at the hydro store told me I could use his for Veg and flower. It comes with 15 5 inch pots, 5 inch high. I plan on using 9 6 inch wide, 7 inch tall pots on the table.
> 
> Heres the link to the system.
> http://www.hydrofarm.com/pb_detail.php?itemid=3270
> ...



I'm with Elven, I think that is far too many plants for that space.  It's hard to imagine 9 plants in a 22 x 22" space.  You might be able to grow that many single cola plants in that space, but IMO, that would be it.  As far as height, I would say that would be limited by the size of your containers (1 gal of soil for every foot in height) and partially depend on what type/wattage light you are using.


----------



## NewbieG (Nov 19, 2008)

Auto flower and you'll have plenty of space 
These small sided ebb and flo systems  seem like they are almost built for auto flower just because of how perfect the space is for them, you can have 15 fully growing developing plants with no problems. I don't know how those 5 inch pots would work with full grown plants, but with auto's I bet it'll be perfect. I've been researching a set up just like this and thats what I plan to do.


----------



## Elven (Nov 19, 2008)

NewbieG said:
			
		

> Auto flower and you'll have plenty of space
> These small sided ebb and flo systems  seem like they are almost built for auto flower just because of how perfect the space is for them, you can have 15 fully growing developing plants with no problems. I don't know how those 5 inch pots would work with full grown plants, but with auto's I bet it'll be perfect. I've been researching a set up just like this and thats what I plan to do.



I didnt realize that autoflower required such a small area to grow. Thanks for the info NewbieG


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 19, 2008)

well you guys are spot on. I was going to do one of two things.

1. Just grow 9 single cola plants and only veg a few weeks then flower.

2. At some point move the plants from that ebb and flo to another larger EF for flower.....

I thought pot size did not really matter with ebb and flow because the roots will just grow into the tray. I was only hoping to get several 1-2 ft plants out of that garden....


----------



## NewbieG (Nov 19, 2008)

Elven said:
			
		

> I didnt realize that autoflower required such a small area to grow. Thanks for the info NewbieG



Naw man... It can just handle a smaller area... its 1-2 feet tall... not like... 6... stop trying to be a **** lol.


----------

